# Blue Regal or Electric Blue Ahli



## Cameron_Jonas (Apr 2, 2019)

Bought this guy from a local shop the other day to put in my Electric Blue Ahli breeder tank which currently has 7 females in it. He was listed as "Electric Blue Cichlid". I was a little doubtful because he didn't look like the Electric Blues I have seen, but I took the store keepers word that it was an Electric Blue.

After Further research, looks like a Blue Regal Peacock to me. Just wanted to confirm before I return him. (Photo attached below)


----------



## Jread002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Not very experienced in civilian but I have a electric blue and a peacock that looks exactly like your pic so I'm interested in the answer also. I'm leaning towards blue regal though


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like some sort of peacock to me.

Here is a pic of one of our ahli's for comparison.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I'd say the color is similar to an Aulonocara Cobue I used to have, here's a picture of him when he was 2.5 inhces. He got darker as he got older and color looked like yours.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Fryeri hybrids are common, and he probably is one. Definitely not pure Fryeri, so you would not want him to breed with Fryeri females. Does look a lot Aulonocara, but the jaw/face does seem kinda long which might mean a Fryeri hybrid.

A vague name usually means a vague questionable fish, and the store keeper probably was either ignorant or unconcerned, so do not assume a pure type. Not for breeding pure fish, but he does look potentially very colorful.


----------

